# Beware the scammers on Kijiji



## pspguitar (Jan 21, 2021)

Just a heads up that I have received a couple of similar buying requests in the past month. When selling, always send an invoice if using Paypal. Don't just give your address. Also, take care of the shipping yourself with a tracking number and signature confirmation of delivery - then and only then you are covered. Any mention of a courier service picking up the guitar etc...you may be out the money and the guitar when they do a chargeback. 

All the best!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Another clue: No mention of the item you are selling in the text of the message.


----------



## pspguitar (Jan 21, 2021)

bw66 said:


> Another clue: No mention of the item you are selling in the text of the message.


Yes, a very good point. The scammers are very vague about what you are selling. In this case the first contact message asked me to email the person directly. I have had this before with Canadian buyers, but this was different...then the long story...and the courier comment...Most people think they are safe with PayPal. But the buyer can open a dispute if there is not a legit tracking number and do a charge back.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

The scammers are using stolen PayPal accounts. Not only do you lose the item you sold because you didn't fill out the paper work (and therefore have no idea who actually bought the item), but the cops are knocking on your door for accepting stolen money. Guess who has to pay that back?


----------



## Burnzy (Feb 16, 2021)

pspguitar said:


> Just a heads up that I have received a couple of similar buying requests in the past month. When selling, always send an invoice if using Paypal. Don't just give your address. Also, take care of the shipping yourself with a tracking number and signature confirmation of delivery - then and only then you are covered. Any mention of a courier service picking up the guitar etc...you may be out the money and the guitar when they do a chargeback.
> 
> All the best!
> View attachment 351921


Not just on Kijiji - I can’t list higher end guitars on Reverb either without some a-hole trying some weird version of the same old scam bs. Usually involves paying more than the asking price to cover extra costs you never mentioned or asked for, they’ll arrange pickup or have you send to a 3rd party, and they can‘t or don’t em. Makes you want to sell through a dealer and bite the bullet on the commission


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I've gotten these a bunch of times. I just delete the message. I've never even bothered trying to correspond with any of these people. Usually they'll refer to the guitar, or car, or whatever you're selling........as "item". Vague enough questions to make it almost seem normal. But so many words, but a big empty message.

If I did respond, I'd tell them I AM a courier, so we'll deal through me. Literally, I am a courier. Doubt I'd hear back from Mr Scammer.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

'I have a courier'.
Fine. Pay them the total and have them pay me upon pickup. COD.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Interesting.
I havent received any of these, its actually been a long time since Ive received a long distance scam on KJ, just usual local lowballers/weirdos. But a lot of the modus operandi is familiar....out of the country/in the military, no haggling, sort of awkward english, etc. 
i think they like to claim to have certain occupations to disarm you with patriotism, trust, social guilt etc. as well as to convince you that being unable to communicate normally is, normal.

But at least they didnt call you "dear". Nothing good has ever come from an email with "dear" in it 

Thanks for the PSA. Hopefully it saves someone here some grief.


----------



## vbbish (Nov 3, 2007)

None of these yet. But I’m still waiting to hear back about all the gold watches the Saudi Prince and I are splitting. He just needed my money to access them. 🤞🏻


----------

